# Permanent Out of Body



## TheHollowMan (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about how I occasionally have an out of body experience. Sometimes my mind will wonder and I will show up at a place and have no memory of how I got there or why I went. Is it possible or has there ever been a case of a permanent out of body experience? Would it be possible for the auto-pilot to take over for good?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

The general consensus is that it only FEELS/SEEMS like we are out of body while dissociating. I know this doesn't answer your question. But I just thought I'd throw this out there.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

TheHollowMan said:


> I've been thinking about how I occasionally have an out of body experience. Sometimes my mind will wonder and I will show up at a place and have no memory of how I got there or why I went. Is it possible or has there ever been a case of a permanent out of body experience? Would it be possible for the auto-pilot to take over for good?


I assume that would be something like dementia or schizophrenia, but that is highly unlikely for you since you are aware something is wrong with you. It sounds like your mind is just fried from anxiety. Make sure you are eating healthy and getting a good night's sleep (it does wonders)!!!! Also, continue to push your mind (read, have a hobby, learn a new language... anything!). We use such a small percentage of the potential of our brain. Even if something was physically wrong with your brain, it would be able to make new connections and compensate for the damage.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

TheHollowMan said:


> I've been thinking about how I occasionally have an out of body experience. Sometimes my mind will wonder and I will show up at a place and have no memory of how I got there or why I went. Is it possible or has there ever been a case of a permanent out of body experience? Would it be possible for the auto-pilot to take over for good?


This is just what happens with dissociation. Have you ever taken the Adult Dissociation Scale? Here is a link:

http://www.traumaawareness.org/id15.html

Your experience sounds like something from this. In all honesty, I think what you are experiencing has to do with depersonalization, derealization, or stress and trauma.


----------



## TheHollowMan (Jul 9, 2010)

The funny thing is that I am not anxious at all. Anxiety won't kick in till school starts. Its just weird i guess. It becomes a problem when I wake up and I'm at the table with my family eating and the last thing I remember was being in the shower an hour ago. I'm not worried about it becoming a permanent state for me, but I was curious how severe these episodes can become.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

TheHollowMan said:


> I've been thinking about how I occasionally have an out of body experience. Sometimes my mind will wonder and I will show up at a place and have no memory of how I got there or why I went. Is it possible or has there ever been a case of a permanent out of body experience? Would it be possible for the auto-pilot to take over for good?


When I get out of body experiences I am watching from a third person viewpoint but I am still aware of what is going on around me. I know what I am doing because I can see it being done. I got front row seats.









As for memory, experiences such as the good old driving trance are quite normal. You know, you walk or drive down a familiar road and suddenly you notice you're a lot further along than you thought and you must have passed the traffic lights but you don't remember. That is very common with familiar tasks. DP does fuck with my memory a little. I remember I used to lose whole days sitting staring at the wall but I guess that had more to do with my experience of time than with my memory.

Out of body experience or memory issue, like 2deepathinker saidthe SCID-D should shed some light. It certainly sounds like dissociation.


----------

